# Any opinions on those laser projectors yet?



## SinCron (Dec 20, 2010)

I've always loved projectors but I never bought one due to the bulb price and the performance drop after a while. Are these laser projectors comparable to bulb ones? Also, would a large 16X9 screen be best as far as screens go and have adjustable curtains for 2.35:1 movies?


----------



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

SinCron said:


> I've always loved projectors but I never bought one due to the bulb price and the performance drop after a while. Are these laser projectors comparable to bulb ones? Also, would a large 16X9 screen be best as far as screens go and have adjustable curtains for 2.35:1 movies?


In theory the laser projectors should be better than bulb based ones offering better color accuracy and much higher contrast.
I think we are on the verge of somewhat affordable laser projectors (sub $10k) but they are just not out yet. I plan on getting a new projector in the next few months and would love for it to be a laser but I dont see them being available that soon and at a price that I can afford. 
Right now I am looking at the JVC DLA-X35 I figure I will be happy with that for a few years which should give the laser projectors a chance to establish themselves and for the prices to drop.

As far as the screen, I personally think that if you are going to use an adjustable masking system get a 2.35:1 screen and either a projector that has memory zoom feature (such as the JVC or Panasonic) or get an anamorphic lens but those can be very expensive. This will give you a CIH or Constant Image Height between the two aspect ratios with only the width of the screen changing.


----------



## Harold Dale (Jun 26, 2006)

My next projector WILL be a laser based projector, I'm waiting for the RedRay Projector which comes out next year and is supposed to be 9999. It's the most I'll ever have spent on a display device, but I feel it should last me at least 10 years being 4k, laser based (no bulbs) and build quality. The initial impressions have said that the 3D out of this thing is not comparable to anything else out there and really is much more what a 3D experience SHOULD be, so I'm excited. I'm not sure I'll be able to pick it up next year, it might be 2014 before I get one.


----------

